# Help !



## Jgrube (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm new to owning hedgehogs. I've had my female hedgehog for about a month and last night I just discovered she had a baby ! Any advice ?!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

DO NOT TOUCH MOM OR BABY! Remove the wheel quietly if you can, if not, such as the wheel too big to get through a doorway, lay it down on it's side. Get on this facebook group and tag Alison Weller, Jean Stockwell...well, really, any of of the admins. There is an emergency baby handbook Alison has. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/382631271838164/
DO NOT TOUCH OR MOVE MOM OR BABY!


----------



## Jgrube (Jul 1, 2015)

Okay. Thank you so much. Unfortunately I can't move the wheel. The baby is under it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The best thing you can do is to leave mom completely alone except to give her fresh food and water. She is probably a bit stressed by this and you don't want to make her any more stressed by being near her. Talk quietly to her when you go to feed and water her so she knows you're there. Don't change anything in the cage and don't move it. As long as she is with the baby she's taking care of it and everything is good. Congratulations!


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope mom and baby do well!


----------

